#       1

## Weiden

!       (, ,   ). 1 8.2      2.0 (2.0.58.6). ? .

----------

-  ?  :   -

----------


## 123

!
      (, ,    ).  1  8.3 (8.3.13.1690).  ? , .

----------


## Winny Buh

> !
>       (, ,    ).  1  8.3 (8.3.13.1690).  ? , .


   :

----------

> -  ?  :   -


   ???     .

----------

> ???     .


,   ""   .  ,       .

----------

> ,   ""   .  ,       .


 , ..

----------

.

----------

> ,   ""   .  ,       .

----------

> 


1.     - .
2. ٸ   1.     .
3.     .
4.    "".       "  ".    .    .  WEB  -  , .   .
5.       "  ",     "".
6.   "",       .
7.   "",    "".    .
8.   "".
9.  "    ".       .4.  "  "  .  .   "",  "".    .
10. !
       .

----------

> ,   ""   .  ,       .


,  .

----------

> ,   ""   .  ,       .


      ,     ?      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     ?


.

----------


## __

.       .

----------

> 1.     - .
> 2. ٸ   1.     .
> 3.     .
> 4.    "".       "  ".    .    .  WEB  -  , .   .
> 5.       "  ",     "".
> 6.   "",       .
> 7.   "",    "".    .
> 8.   "".
> 9.  "    ".       .4.  "  "  .  .   "",  "".    .
> ...


   ... !  ,  ?

----------


## Winny Buh

> ... !  ,  ?

----------

